# Michelin Tires



## Robert Hastings (Sep 23, 2003)

Has anyone else had trouble with Michelin tires on a Class A motorhome? I have blown three in six months with only 38,000 miles on them and proper care. Any luck dealing with Michelin?


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 23, 2003)

Michelin Tires

I've got Mich on my class a and have not had any problems.  Were you overloaded, by chance?


----------



## Gary B (Sep 23, 2003)

Michelin Tires

Hi Robert how old are the tires if older than 5/6 years they are at the end of there life, regardless of miles, I removed mine form our Bounder last fall they had 56000 miles but were 8 years old and was I ever lucky rear inside dual was ready to blow, was broken and open about 1/8th of inch all the way around the bead, they looked like they had another 30000 miles of tread left. You'll have no luck in dealing with Michelin for warrenty they are terrible on warrenty. Welcome to the forum & good luck.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Capt Bill (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelin Tires

I just did a quick search of Michelin blowouts and came up with this: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=michelin+XRV+blowouts


----------



## janicenlarry (Sep 29, 2003)

Michelin Tires

Have had Michelins on Class A for 4 years with no trouble.  Check age as recommendation is to replace every 5-6 yrs regardless of mileage.  Also have you weighed at each tire to be sure you are not overloaded?  Are you inflated to proper pressure for the weight on that particular tire?   Are you checking cold pressures frequently?


----------

